# Attestation of UK degree



## Sbrad (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I accepted an offer from an UAE oil and gas company and I signed the contract about 2 weeks ago. The company requested me to get my UK Diploma attested from the British Council (Sri Lanka), Ministry of Foreign Affairs and finally from the UAE Embassy in Sri lanka in order for them to proceed with the visa procedure. 

As per their requested I got my diploma attested from the British Council and the MOFA - Sri Lanka, but the UAE Embassy refused to attest my UK Diploma saying that they can only attested education qualifications which were conducted in Sri Lanka (Local and Foreign institutes), and in my case they asked me to go to UK and get the attestation done, from MOFA-UK and UAE Embassy in UK, which is impossible and will take so many months. 

Please can anyone tell me a way around it? The company and the position I have accepted is really good and I really don't want this opportunity to pass by. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

Thank you guys !!!!!


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Index can help you do this and it usually takes around 10 working days
The MOFA in UK always has a backlog of 4-6 weeks so its best to do it through an attestation company

INDEX GROUP - Starting Business in Dubai.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sbrad said:


> Please can anyone tell me a way around it? The company and the position I have accepted is really good and I really don't want this opportunity to pass by. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thank you guys !!!!!


No way around it. The degree (or any other legal document like the birth certificate etc) needs to be attested from the country it was issued in (even if you do not live there any more)


----------



## Sbrad (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi,

Thanks a lot for the replies guys, Ill get it done from one of these attestation services at least then I don't have to go to UK. 

And my employer asked me to submit the documents within a month in order to apply for the visa, and getting these documents done will take more than one month, in that case will the employer void my contract? Is there another way where I can go to UAE and maybe submit them the documents when ever I get them?

When I read through the forum I found that lot of people work in UAE without having their degrees attested. Please explain me what is the likelihood me losing this contract and is there a second option. 

Thanks a lot for the replies. Cheers !


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sbrad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the replies guys, Ill get it done from one of these attestation services at least then I don't have to go to UK.
> 
> ...


Discuss with your employer! Get going, and send your degree for attestation. Do not waste any time. Some people start working with a tourist visa while their visa gets processed. Cleaner and better to just start on your proper entry permit.


----------

